# Pigeon Show November 13



## norwich (Jul 29, 2009)

The Tennessee Pigeon and Dove Club will hold its annual show in Lebanon Tennessee on November 13th. This will be a nice show with 400 to 500 birds shown. The Pigeon Debut magazine will have a booth plus an auction and sale area outside. Please check our website at tnpigeonsanddoves.com for more info.


----------

